# Acer Aspire E1 V5We2 series touchpad configuration



## pizapablo (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, I am using Acer Aspire E1 V5we2 and trying to configure my touchpad. My touchpad is not recognised by the system, as it shows PS/2 generic. I tried to use synaptics but it still not working. I can't even copy paste here the code text so will send wgetpaste links. 
my /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-mouse.conf





						dpaste: 3DA5CJ3: /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-mouse.conf, by root
					






					dpaste.com
				



my /etc/rc.conf





						dpaste: 3TXXK20: /etc/rc.conf, by root
					






					dpaste.com
				



my /boot/load.conf





						dpaste: 3QM42V0: /boot/loader.conf, by root
					






					dpaste.com
				



Thanks in advance


----------



## pizapablo (Jun 1, 2020)

My /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
[   215.892]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   215.893] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 amd64
[   215.893] Current Operating System: FreeBSD pizzapablo 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64
[   215.893] Build Date: 14 May 2020  11:04:54AM
[   215.893] 
[   215.893] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   215.893]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   215.893] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   215.894] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun  1 21:00:46 2020
[   215.957] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   215.957] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   216.006] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   216.006] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   216.007] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   216.007] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   216.007] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   216.007] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   216.007] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   216.007] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   216.025] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   216.175] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   216.175] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   216.175] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   216.175] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[   216.175] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   216.175]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   216.175]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   216.175]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   216.175]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   216.175] (--) PCI:*(0@0:2:0) 8086:0a16:1025:0775 rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   216.176] (--) PCI: (3@0:0:0) 1002:6600:1025:0776 rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc0500000/262144, I/O @ 0x00003000/256
[   216.176] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   216.236] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   216.540] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.540]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   216.540]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   216.540] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0
[   216.540] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 1
[   216.540] (==) Matched scfb as autoconfigured driver 2
[   216.540] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3
[   216.540] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
[   216.540] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[   216.541] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module intel
[   216.541] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[   216.541] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"
[   216.542] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so
[   216.548] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.548]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.20.8
[   216.548]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   216.548]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   216.548] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   216.549] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   216.553] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.553]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.0.5
[   216.553]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   216.553] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[   216.554] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[   216.569] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.569]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 2.4.0
[   216.569]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   216.569]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   216.569] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms
[   216.569] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   216.570] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[   216.570] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   216.570] (--) using VT number 9

[   216.602] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   216.602] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   216.602] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   216.602] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   216.603] scfb trace: probe start
[   216.603] scfb trace: probe done
[   216.603] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   216.603] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   216.603] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   216.603] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[   216.603] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[   216.603] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[   216.614] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.614]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.1.0
[   216.614]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   216.614] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   216.614] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   216.614] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   216.631] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.631]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   216.631]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   216.632] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[   216.632] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   216.633] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   216.633] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   216.633] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB
[   216.633] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) HSW Mobile/Desktop Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
[   216.633] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 0.0
[   216.644] (II) VESA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[   216.644] (==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[   216.644] (==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
[   216.644] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   216.644] (==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   216.644] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"
[   216.645] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"
[   216.645] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in
[   216.701] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
[   216.701] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
[   216.701] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
[   216.704] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
[   216.719] (II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 430  Serial#: 0
[   216.719] (II) VESA(0): Year: 2013  Week: 0
[   216.719] (II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.4
[   216.719] (II) VESA(0): Digital Display Input
[   216.719] (II) VESA(0): 6 bits per channel
[   216.719] (II) VESA(0): Digital interface is DisplayPort
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): redX: 0.578 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.337 greenY: 0.571
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.159 blueY: 0.120   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): clock: 76.3 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1610 h_border: 0
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):  LG Display
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):  LP156WH3-TPS2
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     00ffffffffffff0030e4300400000000
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     0017010495231378ea05f59458569228
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     1e505400000001010101010101010101
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     010101010101ce1d56f4500016303020
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     350059c2100000190000000000000000
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     00000000000000000000000000fe004c
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0):     004c503135365748332d5450533200ea
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 1072
[   216.720] (II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[   216.721] (II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.30  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)
[   216.721] (II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
[   216.721] Mode: 107 (0x0)
[   216.721]     ModeAttributes: 0x0
[   216.721]     WinAAttributes: 0x0
[   216.721]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.721]     WinGranularity: 0
[   216.721]     WinSize: 0
[   216.721]     WinASegment: 0x0
[   216.721]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.721]     WinFuncPtr: 0x0
[   216.721]     BytesPerScanline: 0
[   216.721]     XResolution: 0
[   216.721]     YResolution: 0
[   216.721]     XCharSize: 0
[   216.721]     YCharSize: 0
[   216.721]     NumberOfPlanes: 0
[   216.721]     BitsPerPixel: 0
[   216.721]     NumberOfBanks: 0
[   216.721]     MemoryModel: 0
[   216.721]     BankSize: 0
[   216.721]     NumberOfImages: 0
[   216.721]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.721]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.721]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.722]     PhysBasePtr: 0x0
[   216.722]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
[   216.722]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
[   216.722]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
[   216.722]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.722]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.722]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   216.722] Mode: 11a (0x0)
[   216.722]     ModeAttributes: 0x0
[   216.722]     WinAAttributes: 0x0
[   216.722]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.722]     WinGranularity: 0
[   216.722]     WinSize: 0
[   216.722]     WinASegment: 0x0
[   216.722]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.723]     WinFuncPtr: 0x0
[   216.723]     BytesPerScanline: 0
[   216.723]     XResolution: 0
[   216.723]     YResolution: 0
[   216.723]     XCharSize: 0
[   216.723]     YCharSize: 0
[   216.723]     NumberOfPlanes: 0
[   216.723]     BitsPerPixel: 0
[   216.723]     NumberOfBanks: 0
[   216.723]     MemoryModel: 0
[   216.723]     BankSize: 0
[   216.723]     NumberOfImages: 0
[   216.723]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.723]     PhysBasePtr: 0x0
[   216.723]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
[   216.723]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
[   216.723]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
[   216.723]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.723]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.723]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   216.724] Mode: 11b (0x0)
[   216.724]     ModeAttributes: 0x0
[   216.724]     WinAAttributes: 0x0
[   216.724]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.724]     WinGranularity: 0
[   216.724]     WinSize: 0
[   216.724]     WinASegment: 0x0
[   216.724]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.724]     WinFuncPtr: 0x0
[   216.724]     BytesPerScanline: 0
[   216.724]     XResolution: 0
[   216.724]     YResolution: 0
[   216.724]     XCharSize: 0
[   216.724]     YCharSize: 0
[   216.724]     NumberOfPlanes: 0
[   216.724]     BitsPerPixel: 0
[   216.724]     NumberOfBanks: 0
[   216.724]     MemoryModel: 0
[   216.724]     BankSize: 0
[   216.724]     NumberOfImages: 0
[   216.724]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.724]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.724]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.724]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.724]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.724]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.724]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.724]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.724]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.724]     PhysBasePtr: 0x0
[   216.724]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
[   216.725]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
[   216.725]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
[   216.725]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.725]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.725]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.725]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.725]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.725]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.725]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.725]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.725]     MaxPixelClock: 0
[   216.725] Mode: 105 (1024x768)
[   216.725]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.725]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.725]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.725]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.725]     WinSize: 64
[   216.725]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.725]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.725]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.725]     BytesPerScanline: 1024
[   216.725]     XResolution: 1024
[   216.726]     YResolution: 768
[   216.726]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.726]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.726]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.726]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   216.726]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.726]     MemoryModel: 4
[   216.726]     BankSize: 0
[   216.726]     NumberOfImages: 84
[   216.726]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.726]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.726]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[   216.726]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 84
[   216.726]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 84
[   216.726]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.727] Mode: 117 (1024x768)
[   216.727]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.727]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.727]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.727]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.727]     WinSize: 64
[   216.727]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.727]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.727]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.727]     BytesPerScanline: 2048
[   216.727]     XResolution: 1024
[   216.727]     YResolution: 768
[   216.727]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.727]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.727]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.727]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   216.727]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.727]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.727]     BankSize: 0
[   216.727]     NumberOfImages: 41
[   216.727]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   216.727]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.727]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.727]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.727]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.727]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.727]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.728]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.728]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.728]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.728]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[   216.728]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   216.728]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   216.728]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   216.728]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.728]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.728]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.728]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.728]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.728]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.728]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.728]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.728] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)
[   216.728]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.729]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.729]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.729]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.729]     WinSize: 64
[   216.729]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.729]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.729]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.729]     BytesPerScanline: 4096
[   216.729]     XResolution: 1024
[   216.729]     YResolution: 768
[   216.729]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.729]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.729]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.729]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   216.729]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.729]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.729]     BankSize: 0
[   216.729]     NumberOfImages: 20
[   216.729]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.729]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.729]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.729]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.729]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.729]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.729]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
[   216.729]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   216.729]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   216.729]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.729]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.729]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.730]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.730]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.730]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.730] *Mode: 112 (640x480)
[   216.730]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.730]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.730]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.730]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.730]     WinSize: 64
[   216.730]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.730]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.730]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.730]     BytesPerScanline: 2560
[   216.730]     XResolution: 640
[   216.730]     YResolution: 480
[   216.730]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.730]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.731]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.731]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   216.731]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.731]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.731]     BankSize: 0
[   216.731]     NumberOfImages: 52
[   216.731]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.731]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.731]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.731]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.731]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.731]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.731]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[   216.731]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 52
[   216.731]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 52
[   216.731]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.731]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.731]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.731]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.731]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.732] Mode: 114 (800x600)
[   216.732]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.732]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.732]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.732]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.732]     WinSize: 64
[   216.732]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.732]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.732]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.732]     BytesPerScanline: 1600
[   216.732]     XResolution: 800
[   216.732]     YResolution: 600
[   216.732]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.732]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.732]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.732]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   216.732]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.732]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.732]     BankSize: 0
[   216.732]     NumberOfImages: 67
[   216.732]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   216.732]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.732]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.732]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.732]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.732]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.732]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.732]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.732]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.732]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.732]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[   216.733]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 67
[   216.733]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 67
[   216.733]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   216.733]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.733]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.733]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.733]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.733]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.733]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.733]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.733]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.733] *Mode: 115 (800x600)
[   216.733]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.733]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.733]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.733]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.733]     WinSize: 64
[   216.734]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.734]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.734]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.734]     BytesPerScanline: 3200
[   216.734]     XResolution: 800
[   216.734]     YResolution: 600
[   216.734]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.734]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.734]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.734]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   216.734]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.734]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.734]     BankSize: 0
[   216.734]     NumberOfImages: 33
[   216.734]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.734]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.734]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.734]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.734]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.734]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.734]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
[   216.734]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 33
[   216.734]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 33
[   216.734]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.734]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.734]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.734]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.734]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.735] Mode: 101 (640x480)
[   216.735]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.735]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.735]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.735]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.735]     WinSize: 64
[   216.735]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.735]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.735]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.735]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   216.735]     XResolution: 640
[   216.735]     YResolution: 480
[   216.735]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.735]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.735]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.735]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   216.735]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.735]     MemoryModel: 4
[   216.735]     BankSize: 0
[   216.735]     NumberOfImages: 203
[   216.735]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.735]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.735]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.735]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.735]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.736]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.736]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   216.736]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 203
[   216.736]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 203
[   216.736]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.736] Mode: 103 (800x600)
[CODE/]
```


----------



## pizapablo (Jun 1, 2020)

```
[   216.725]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.725]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.725]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.725]     WinSize: 64
[   216.725]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.725]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.725]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.725]     BytesPerScanline: 1024
[   216.725]     XResolution: 1024
[   216.726]     YResolution: 768
[   216.726]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.726]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.726]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.726]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   216.726]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.726]     MemoryModel: 4
[   216.726]     BankSize: 0
[   216.726]     NumberOfImages: 84
[   216.726]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.726]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.726]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
[   216.726]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 84
[   216.726]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 84
[   216.726]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.726]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.726]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.727] Mode: 117 (1024x768)
[   216.727]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.727]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.727]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.727]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.727]     WinSize: 64
[   216.727]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.727]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.727]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.727]     BytesPerScanline: 2048
[   216.727]     XResolution: 1024
[   216.727]     YResolution: 768
[   216.727]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.727]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.727]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.727]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   216.727]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.727]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.727]     BankSize: 0
[   216.727]     NumberOfImages: 41
[   216.727]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   216.727]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.727]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.727]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.727]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.727]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.727]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.728]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.728]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.728]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.728]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
[   216.728]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   216.728]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
[   216.728]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   216.728]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.728]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.728]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.728]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.728]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.728]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.728]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.728]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.728] *Mode: 118 (1024x768)
[   216.728]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.729]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.729]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.729]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.729]     WinSize: 64
[   216.729]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.729]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.729]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.729]     BytesPerScanline: 4096
[   216.729]     XResolution: 1024
[   216.729]     YResolution: 768
[   216.729]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.729]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.729]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.729]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   216.729]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.729]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.729]     BankSize: 0
[   216.729]     NumberOfImages: 20
[   216.729]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.729]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.729]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.729]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.729]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.729]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.729]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
[   216.729]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   216.729]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 20
[   216.729]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.729]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.729]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.729]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.730]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.730]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.730]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.730] *Mode: 112 (640x480)
[   216.730]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.730]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.730]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.730]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.730]     WinSize: 64
[   216.730]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.730]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.730]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.730]     BytesPerScanline: 2560
[   216.730]     XResolution: 640
[   216.730]     YResolution: 480
[   216.730]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.730]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.731]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.731]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   216.731]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.731]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.731]     BankSize: 0
[   216.731]     NumberOfImages: 52
[   216.731]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.731]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.731]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.731]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.731]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.731]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.731]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
[   216.731]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 52
[   216.731]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 52
[   216.731]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.731]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.731]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.731]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.731]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.731]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.732] Mode: 114 (800x600)
[   216.732]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.732]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.732]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.732]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.732]     WinSize: 64
[   216.732]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.732]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.732]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.732]     BytesPerScanline: 1600
[   216.732]     XResolution: 800
[   216.732]     YResolution: 600
[   216.732]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.732]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.732]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.732]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   216.732]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.732]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.732]     BankSize: 0
[   216.732]     NumberOfImages: 67
[   216.732]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   216.732]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.732]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.732]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.732]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.732]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.732]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.732]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.732]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.732]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.732]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
[   216.733]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 67
[   216.733]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 67
[   216.733]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   216.733]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.733]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.733]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.733]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.733]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.733]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.733]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.733]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.733] *Mode: 115 (800x600)
[   216.733]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.733]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.733]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.733]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.733]     WinSize: 64
[   216.734]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.734]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.734]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.734]     BytesPerScanline: 3200
[   216.734]     XResolution: 800
[   216.734]     YResolution: 600
[   216.734]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.734]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.734]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.734]     BitsPerPixel: 32
[   216.734]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.734]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.734]     BankSize: 0
[   216.734]     NumberOfImages: 33
[   216.734]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.734]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.734]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.734]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.734]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.734]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.734]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
[   216.734]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 33
[   216.734]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 33
[   216.734]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.734]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.734]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.734]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.734]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.734]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.735] Mode: 101 (640x480)
[   216.735]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.735]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.735]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.735]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.735]     WinSize: 64
[   216.735]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.735]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.735]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.735]     BytesPerScanline: 640
[   216.735]     XResolution: 640
[   216.735]     YResolution: 480
[   216.735]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.735]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.735]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.735]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   216.735]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.735]     MemoryModel: 4
[   216.735]     BankSize: 0
[   216.735]     NumberOfImages: 203
[   216.735]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.735]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.735]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.735]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.735]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.736]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.736]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
[   216.736]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 203
[   216.736]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 203
[   216.736]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.736]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.736]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.736] Mode: 103 (800x600)
[   216.736]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.736]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.736]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.736]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.736]     WinSize: 64
[   216.737]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.737]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.737]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.737]     BytesPerScanline: 832
[   216.737]     XResolution: 800
[   216.737]     YResolution: 600
[   216.737]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.737]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.737]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.737]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   216.737]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.737]     MemoryModel: 4
[   216.737]     BankSize: 0
[   216.737]     NumberOfImages: 126
[   216.737]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.737]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.737]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 832
[   216.737]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 126
[   216.737]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 126
[   216.737]     LinRedMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     LinRedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     LinGreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     LinBlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.737]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.737]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.738] Mode: 111 (640x480)
[   216.738]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.738]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.738]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.738]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.738]     WinSize: 64
[   216.738]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.738]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.738]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.738]     BytesPerScanline: 1280
[   216.738]     XResolution: 640
[   216.738]     YResolution: 480
[   216.738]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.738]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.738]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.738]     BitsPerPixel: 16
[   216.738]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.738]     MemoryModel: 6
[   216.738]     BankSize: 0
[   216.738]     NumberOfImages: 101
[   216.738]     RedMaskSize: 5
[   216.738]     RedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.739]     GreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.739]     GreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.739]     BlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.739]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.739]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.739]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.739]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.739]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.739]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
[   216.739]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 101
[   216.739]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 101
[   216.739]     LinRedMaskSize: 5
[   216.739]     LinRedFieldPosition: 11
[   216.739]     LinGreenMaskSize: 6
[   216.739]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
[   216.739]     LinBlueMaskSize: 5
[   216.739]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.739]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.739]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
[   216.739]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.740] Mode: 17d (1366x768)
[   216.740]     ModeAttributes: 0x9b
[   216.740]     WinAAttributes: 0x7
[   216.740]     WinBAttributes: 0x0
[   216.740]     WinGranularity: 64
[   216.740]     WinSize: 64
[   216.740]     WinASegment: 0xa000
[   216.740]     WinBSegment: 0x0
[   216.740]     WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009762
[   216.740]     BytesPerScanline: 1408
[   216.740]     XResolution: 1366
[   216.740]     YResolution: 768
[   216.740]     XCharSize: 8
[   216.740]     YCharSize: 16
[   216.740]     NumberOfPlanes: 1
[   216.740]     BitsPerPixel: 8
[   216.740]     NumberOfBanks: 1
[   216.740]     MemoryModel: 4
[   216.740]     BankSize: 0
[   216.740]     NumberOfImages: 59
[   216.740]     RedMaskSize: 0
[   216.740]     RedFieldPosition: 0
[   216.740]     GreenMaskSize: 0
[   216.740]     GreenFieldPosition: 0
[   216.740]     BlueMaskSize: 0
[   216.740]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.740]     RsvdMaskSize: 0
[   216.740]     RsvdFieldPosition: 0

[   216.743]     MemoryModel: 
[   216.743]     BankSize: 0
[   216.743]     NumberOfImages: 14
[   216.743]     RedMaskSize: 8
[   216.743]     RedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.743]     GreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.743]     GreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.743]     BlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.744]     BlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.744]     RsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.744]     RsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.744]     DirectColorModeInfo: 0
[   216.744]     PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
[   216.744]     LinBytesPerScanLine: 5504
[   216.744]     BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14
[   216.744]     LinNumberOfImagePages: 14
[   216.744]     LinRedMaskSize: 8
[   216.744]     LinRedFieldPosition: 16
[   216.744]     LinGreenMaskSize: 8
[   216.744]     LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
[   216.744]     LinBlueMaskSize: 8
[   216.744]     LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
[   216.744]     LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
[   216.744]     LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
[   216.744]     MaxPixelClock: 230000000
[   216.744]
[   216.744] (II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 1023 64KB banks (65472kB)
[   216.744] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using hsync value of 47.39 kHz
[   216.744] (II) VESA(0): <default monitor>: Using vrefresh value of 59.99 Hz
[   216.744] (WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
[   216.745] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
[   216.745] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
[   216.745] (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
[   216.745] (II) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
[   216.745] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768"
[   216.745] (**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (350, 190) mm
[   216.745] (**) VESA(0): DPI set to (99, 102)
[   216.745] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[   216.745] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   216.745] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   216.746] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   216.746] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.746]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.1.0
[   216.746]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   216.746] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   216.746] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   216.747] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   216.748] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.748]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   216.748]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   216.748] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb"
[   216.748] (II) Unloading scfb
[   216.748] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[   216.748] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[   216.749] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[   216.749] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   216.749]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[   216.749]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 65472 kB
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) HSW Mobile/Desktop Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
[   216.749] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 0.0
[   216.750] (II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x801c00000, VGAbase = 0x801bc0000
    physical address = 0xb0000000, size = 67043328
[   216.753] (II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x17F (1366x768)
[   216.828] (==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   216.830] (==) VESA(0): Backing store enabled
[   216.831] (==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
[   218.893] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0)
[   218.893] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   218.893] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[   218.893] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[   218.893] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[   219.249] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   219.250]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.30.0
[   219.250]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   219.250]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[   219.250] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[   219.250] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[   219.250] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[   219.250] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   219.353] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   219.353] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[   219.353] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[   219.353] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[   219.354] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[   219.354] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   219.408] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   219.408] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[   219.409] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[   219.409] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[   219.409] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[   219.409] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[   219.409] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[   219.409] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   219.410] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[   219.410] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[   219.410] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[   219.410] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[   219.410] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[   219.411] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[   219.411] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[   219.411] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   219.411] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   219.411] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[   219.412] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[   219.412] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[   219.412] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   219.412] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[   219.412] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[   219.412] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[   219.412] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[   219.412] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   219.413] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   219.413] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[   219.413] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[   219.413] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[   219.413] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[   219.413] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   219.414] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   219.414] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[   219.415] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic PS/2 mouse (/dev/input/event3)
[   219.415] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[   219.415] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Generic PS/2 mouse'
[   219.415] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: always reports core events
[   219.415] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[   219.415] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   219.416] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[   219.416] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: device is a pointer
[   219.416] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: device removed
[   219.416] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[   219.416] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic PS/2 mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[   219.416] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[   219.416] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[   219.416] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   219.416] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   219.417] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[   219.417] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: device is a pointer
```


----------



## diego (Jun 7, 2020)

Could you print the logs of dmesg(8) command please as well?There are important information about hardware. This is part of my logs:

```
root@ghostbsd:~ #
...
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Elantech Touchpad, device ID 0

...
```


----------



## diego (Jun 28, 2020)

I have had same problem in other laptop with FreeBSD 12.1 for "Elantech Touchpad". 
Please have a look the solution provided in this post








						Solved - Synaptics driver not loading (Elantech touchpad)
					

Hello!  I have been desperately trying to get two-finger scrolling working on my fresh FreeBSD installation.   Synaptics did the job for me back on GNU/Linux, so I went straight for synaptics on FreeBSD, except it does not seem to load no matter what I do and all the documentation I find on it...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




It might be useful for you too
Diego


----------



## Jaekelsson (Jun 28, 2020)

Dont we need to write :

kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6
in /etc/sysctl.conf

To make work touchpads now ?


----------

